# What to feed my leech?



## Trey (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, I got bored tonight and walked down to the lake by my house and I caught a turtle. Well, when I put him in some water about 4 or more leeches popped off of him so I decided to grab one of them and put it in a glass container. My question is what can I buy for this little bugger to feed off of? I would just let this guy hang on to the turtle but I also want to keep track of him and how big he gets? Any suggestions? Thanks, Trey


----------



## ScorpionFanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Blood Of course, but because he is a leech, blood of any thing clean would be good.  i would wager a guess and say small goldfish or the like.


----------



## ScorpionFanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Here you go.
http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/leeches.htm


----------



## beetleman (Jul 24, 2007)

most likely if the leech came off the turtle,that is what it's feeding on(the turtle) but you can try frogs aswell.hope this helps.


----------



## zimbu (Jul 24, 2007)

I've had some luck feeding them earthworms as well, but not all of them would take worms.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 24, 2007)

I wonder if the species you've caught would drink human blood? It doesn't hurt to have a leech on you, so you could probably feed him your own blood without harming yourself or needing to keep high-maintence feeder animals. It'd be cheap at any rate, if you can handle the "yuck" factor. Then again, I suppose there's always the risk of parasites or diseases...


----------



## zimbu (Jul 25, 2007)

and leech bites itch like the devil >_<.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 25, 2007)

I feed my leech my own blood, but its not wild caught either. I would try frogs, or something similar.


----------



## wonderwes (Jul 25, 2007)

*gambieszy*

gambieszy guppy maybe they are bigger than most guppies and can survive cold tempretures .maybe make a bog tank .gambieszy or mosiquito guppys are easy to find in the wild they live in ponds and lakes.. depending on the size of this leech


----------



## arrowhd (Jul 25, 2007)

I have to ask.  Why would you want to keep leeches?  Outside of maybe studing them?  I don't know.  I'm into quite a few things but not parasites.


----------



## zimbu (Jul 26, 2007)

arrowhd said:


> I have to ask.  Why would you want to keep leeches?  Outside of maybe studing them?  I don't know.  I'm into quite a few things but not parasites.


The blood drinking ones are considered predators, not parasites.

There are tiny parasitic species taht live in the gills of crayfish though..


----------



## arrowhd (Jul 28, 2007)

> The blood drinking ones are considered predators, not parasites.


Actually, I believe it is the other way around.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


----------



## Aurelia (Jul 28, 2007)

maybe some sort of sausage would work. I saw on tv once some scientists were keeping leeches for something and they fed them these sausage things but they were full of blood instead of meat.  that way the leeches would be satisfied being able to break open skin and drink their blood without having to kill or hurt anything.


----------



## B.L. (Jul 28, 2007)

Pour some salt on those leeches or take em to the side walk and drop a big ol stone on em. Parasite/predator whatever they are not your turtles friend. As far as drinking blood I don't know if I want some swamp leech drinking my blood.... the ones used in hospitals are raised in sterile clean conditions.


----------



## zimbu (Jul 28, 2007)

arrowhd said:


> Actually, I believe it is the other way around.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


I stand corrected, thanks ^_^.


----------



## Ewok (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't  think having wild caught leaches drink your blood is a good thing either. Since it was on a turtle, could it carry salmonella?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jul 28, 2007)

Salmonella is found primarily in fecal waste, so it would be doubtful that the leech could be a carrier. There is little evidence to support that even wild caught leaches carry anything harmful to humans, but it is probably better safe than sorry.


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 29, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Salmonella is found primarily in fecal waste, so it would be doubtful that the leech could be a carrier. There is little evidence to support that even wild caught leaches carry anything harmful to humans, but it is probably better safe than sorry.


If you read the wiki article it quotes a source which found both hep A and Hep B in leeches in cambodia.  Those viruses would be transmittable.


----------



## arachi american (Jul 29, 2007)

wouldnt a small piece of meat work?  like a slice of uncooked tri-tip of something...


----------



## mr.wilderness (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe some liver.  My uncle uses that to catch leeches which he then uses for bait when fishing .  I stick with the medicinal variety; sanitary, easier to feed (though you're only supposed to feed them from one person due to possible cross contamination)plus more of a story behind them. :worship:


----------



## Mojorider (May 16, 2012)

*Whats worked for me.*

I have always found liver to be a good source of food for my guys. I just wrap it in cheese cloth and make sure there are a few small slits in it and tie a fishing string around it for easy retrival so it does not muck up the tank so much. when changing open the cheese cloth and make sure none of your leechs are inside before you throw out. Its simple and in general works out but some leechs can be picky and you might try some fish heads with a string through the bottom lip. I dont like to put my hands in the water, not out of fear, but I do not want to accidently contaminate the water since they can be sensative creatures. anyways I hope this helps someone out there who is looking for information on this subject. Enjoy! :biggrin:

---------- Post added 05-16-2012 at 08:39 AM ----------

Liver is good and also is very cheap to use for leech food. Just wrap it in cheese cloth or some pantyhose and the leechs should be able to get to it, if not put little slits in the fabric.


----------



## afronate (May 17, 2012)

I was given a leach by a friend of mine who works at Petsmart. It came in with the feeder fish. I tried to get it to stick to my finger and it wouldn't do it. I actually lost interest in it and forgot that I even had the thing. This was 6 months ago. THE THING IS STILL ALIVE! Recently I've given it pieces of my F/T feeder rats and it's growing daily. Think I'll keep it.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (May 23, 2012)

They're strange pets..but great conversation pieces.


----------



## scorps (May 23, 2012)

sausage casing with cow blood


----------



## lizardminion (May 23, 2012)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> They're strange pets..but great conversation pieces.


Especially over the dinner table! 

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but this thread is originally from 2007. And in the wrong section. (belongs in the Insects, Other Invertebrates & Arthropods section)


----------



## beetleman (May 23, 2012)

i use to keep leeches(yeah i know i'm nuts) i had the ribbon,horse leeches which fed on earthworms,they were easy to feed,i also had the medicinal leech which would feed on frogs,which i didn't like to do(i love frogs) but it was me or them(i did put 1 on me once not fun),but the frogs i would feed them would be very weak/sick frogs,but i still felt bad.


----------



## Furret (May 24, 2012)

Feeder goldfish work wonders for leeches


----------

